# MLB.tv on TiVo Premiere?



## CubsWin (Mar 20, 2010)

Will I be able to view MLB.tv on the TiVo Premiere DVR, similar to what is possible with the Roku? Roku sounds like a great box, but I really don't want two separate receivers with a lot of duplicate functionality.


----------



## AandFDakota2001 (Sep 6, 2008)

As of right now there is no mention of an MLB.tv app or any other app other than Netflix, Blockbuster, Rhapsody, Youtube, Music Choice, Jamen, and Pandora. (Please let me know if I missed any that are on TiVo right now).


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

MLB seems pretty big on pushing MLB.tv to many devices. I think it would be a great fit. I'm sure it can be done technically. It will be interesting to see if it happens during this season. I wouldn't be shocked if it did. However, considering there's been no announcement yet and the season is beginning soon, it seems unlikely.


----------



## CubsWin (Mar 20, 2010)

I guess I'll wait on the Roku and hold out hope that TiVo eventually adds MLB.tv support. I imagine they would be a big revenue source for MLB, so hopefully we'll see it pushed through sooner than later.


----------



## scurby2 (Feb 6, 2008)

playon now allows you to watch mlb.tv through your tv. Software Costs $40 and you need a compatable device (xbox 360, ps2 wii.....more), but a few times a year they offer it for half price ($20).

http://www.playon.tv/


----------



## CubsWin (Mar 20, 2010)

MLB.tv launched last week for PS3. 
http://blog.us.playstation.com/2010/04/22/watch-major-league-baseball-on-ps3-mlb-tv-app-live-today/

Come on TiVo, it's your turn.


----------



## yunlin12 (Mar 15, 2003)

I used MLB.TV on my PC last year, paid for the premium package, nothing but headaches. Their supposedly DVR functionality is buggy and slow when it worked at all, HD feed is not very reliable (I have 15Mbps downstream on my broadband). The blackout policy is ridiculous, since the only way I can get my local team on TV is going through Comcast with a $60/month tier, when the only other stuff I watch are just OTA locals anyway. Last and certainly not least, even though I'm always watching it on delay due to blackout, MLB.TV still makes me sit through commercials of MLB.TV in between innings, no way to skip through them. This is the most idiotic thing.


----------



## Pyraetheus (Apr 21, 2010)

MLB is also available on the Roku but, like the PC version, it's a really crummy service. Blackout policy is insane, bad connections, constant lagging out, no way to fast forward thru commercials, etc. Totally not worth the $25/month or $120/year. And if TiVO has problems with Netflix I don't even want to think how much worse MLB could be on the TiVO...


----------



## dmk1974 (Mar 7, 2002)

I still don't see TiVo on the list of supported playback devices for 2011. What's the problem? I would think this would get more MLB.TV subscribers so you don't have to pay almost double to the cable company for the same thing. I really liked it in 2010 on my PC...let's get it on TiVo!!!


----------



## Ed_Hunt (Jan 2, 2004)

I've used MLB.TV for the past two years and it is very buggy, not much fun. However it is my only option to get the Red Sox in Ca. You can skip the commercials if you start to FF before the commercial starts, once it starts you can't do it. I'm hoping they might get it right this year. By the way, I have my computer hooked to my 60" Plasma and the HD games really look pretty good, better than I would have imagined.


----------



## Hilltopper06 (Nov 16, 2010)

I've had MLB.tv before but decided to buy the MLB package on DirecTV last year so I did not have to worry about all of the bugs. 
In October I cancelled DirecTV and am using OTA/Netflix and then buying the 2011 MLB.tv version. I have had problems before these posts make it sound like there hasn't been any improvement in 2010. I was thinking it was on my end and I planned on upgrading my 756MB Ram to 2GB but I'm now thinking that may not make a difference. 

Anyway I was hoping the new Tivo Premiere would have MLB.tv like Boxee, Roku, PS3, etc. and sorely dissappointed that it does not! Hopefully by April they can suprise us like they did with the PS3.


----------



## Salty Gator (Apr 13, 2011)

Anything new on this for 2012? Comcast here can't make the MLB package work with the cable card. Is there any other way to get the MLB package through the TIVO so that it can be saved/fast forwarded etc?


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

Honestly, i dont want this on Tivo. Rather have it do what is supposed to do. Enhance TV, this is however a great program on the PS3 and Ipad/phone


----------



## riffjim4069 (Oct 8, 2007)

Any word on MLB.TV being supported by Tivo? I have PS3s, but I prefer to do all my TV watching on my Tivos, if possible. Regardless, I'm looking at subscribing to the $49 Fathers Day special and would also like to know if the MLB.TV service has improved over the past couple years. It's not worth a penny if I'm going to have connection and quality issues.

Thanks!


----------



## sneagle (Jun 12, 2002)

I use MLB on my iPad and Apple TV. Works fine most of the time. It takes a few secs for the feed to optimize. The biggest problem is black outs.


----------



## rayik (Feb 4, 2006)

I've used mlb.tv this year (2012) on the original Roku and a new Roku 2 box as well as an Xbox 360.

On the current Roku 2 box and Xbox 360 it has been very stable with no problems at all. The Xbox 360 interface is actually nicer with more information available.

On the older original Roku 1 box, we have had issues at time with rebuffering. This may be due to the roku mlb.tv app using adaptive streaming which is only supported on the new Roku 2 boxes.

I've had no problems and the HD picture quality has been excellent. This was our first year with a mlb.tv subscription. Definitely re-subscribing next year.


----------

